# Set/site/reservoir failures?



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 21, 2012)

Having another jolly evening battling high BGs and going through sets and reservoirs like they are going out of fashion

How many times would you expect to get a site failure (kinked cannula) or reservoir failure (no delivery alarm, insulin leaking behind seals)?

I seem to be getting far more than one might reasonably expect.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 21, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Having another jolly evening battling high BGs and going through sets and reservoirs like they are going out of fashion
> 
> How many times would you expect to get a site failure (kinked cannula) or reservoir failure (no delivery alarm, insulin leaking behind seals)?
> 
> I seem to be getting far more than one might reasonably expect.



Mike are you using quicksets?
If so there does seem to be a higher than normal problem with these sets.
If not have a look at type and length of cannula.
As to cartridges if they are leaking then you have a faulty batch so open a new box and ring medtronic and ask for replacements. Faulty goods should not be paid for by your PCT. Same applies for cannulas if theres a fault with the sets then ask and expect replacements.

Cartridges have never had a failure in the 4 or 5 years I have been pumping had a faulty batch of cannulas once so they were replaced no quible (no stick) But as to failure once in and staying in then no failures at all.
2 no delivery alarms due to the tubing being bent double, so my fault.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 21, 2012)

Hmmm I seem to have an evening of excitement about every 6-8 weeks. 

I have kept some I tonight's cast-offs to return to Medtronic - though I've hav reservoir failures across a few boxes now, so it doesn't seem to be a 'batch' thing.

Oh, and yes, they are quicksets, but they don't do shorter than 6mm unfortunately. I've tried the angled (silhouette) but didn't get on with them. 

Might have to pop back to see DSN


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 21, 2012)

I think you will find it's the quick sets many have had problems with them. Try a different cannula and see what happens.
Medtronic do a steel cannula which is a 90 degree insert. I use the animas equivilent and most impressed with them. Was a tad worried as wasn't so sure about a metal cannula, but no problem at all and completely painless to insert.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2012)

Ewww, how about 'never so far' Mike?

I have to say, Quicksets do seem to get a bad press for kinking.


----------



## AlisonF (Jul 22, 2012)

I've never had a reservoir failure in 5 years. The first few months of pumping I had a few Quickset failures, but once I started wearing them only in my bum, thighs and back and using Silhouettes for my stomach, that was sorted. 

I can't remember my last site problem. Must be over a year ago. Touch wood, the only time I have an issue is if I manage to rip it out, which happens a few times a year. 

Try out some other sets Mike, you shouldn't be having so many failures.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 23, 2012)

Spoke to Medtronic today (excellent as ever) who have suggested a procedure if I get another 'no delivery' to make sure there's nothing up with my pump.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jul 24, 2012)

Totally agree with Sue, it's the Quicksets! I had semi-regular evenings of excitment with them, too. Hated them with a fiery passion.

I know you don't like Sils, but have you tried Mios? These are my fave of the three. Very similar to Quicksets but easier to insert and they seem much sturdier - I've only ever had 1 problematic Mio in the 18 months or so I've been using them, as opposed to losing count of the problems with Quickets in 6 months.

Steel cannula perhaps not a bad idea too - even just to give you a break for a while from the kinking (or the doubt in your mind because of the possibility of kinking).

I'd definitely try another cannula of some sort, as I seem to recall you having problems with Quicksets for quite some time. If you give them up and switch to something else you'll be amazed by the difference. Looking back I think I had far more absorption issues with Quicksets than I realised at the time.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, just to add, we have had a few recent frustrations with Quicksets too - failing with just slight kinks, it appears to block the basal getting through. Had a day on day off of them failing about 3 weeks ago, nightmare!  Have moved over to the Sure T's for now, they give me peace of mind as was losing confidence in the pump.  Got some Mio's too but don't seem to stick well to Millie's tum although ok on her bum, going to have to see if there is anything to make it stick better.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks all. Yes I think I will pop up to see the pump DSN and talk things through/get some samples.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jul 24, 2012)

I can always send you a few Mios to try, just let me know.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Emma! I'll keep you posted


----------



## Doc_Brown (Jul 24, 2012)

This is an interesting thread. I've always used Quick-sets, ever since I began on the pump five years ago. I also get through quite a few, but I just thought it was par for the course. Now that I've read a few of your comments, though, I'm keen to try different types of set, to see if things improve.


----------



## schmeezle (Jul 25, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Having another jolly evening battling high BGs and going through sets and reservoirs like they are going out of fashion
> 
> How many times would you expect to get a site failure (kinked cannula) or reservoir failure (no delivery alarm, insulin leaking behind seals)?
> 
> I seem to be getting far more than one might reasonably expect.



Hi Mike.........haven't had many issues with sils.....only set I've used.

Early on, I did come across a motor error, which Medtronic and I never got to the bottom of.

I almost forgot there were a few bad (2-3) reserviors which I later learned had  "protruded" ends.  Since then, I manually prime all sets to guarantee insulin flow out of new res.


----------



## Garthion (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been supplied with Mio sets, only had one that came off, that was because I was sweating a lot over night, turned over and the set came out, fortunately, I was not deeply asleep and felt it come out so a change of set was done.
My Pumps has got two quick sets in the box, which I had thought about trying but reading this has made me start thinking that it probably would be better not using them unless I am not at work for a few days.


----------



## tracey w (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,

Ive never had a kinking problem and use roche tenderlink (same as sils i think?) Hope you get this sorted must be very frustrating for you


----------

